# speed pulse generator for sat nav



## stokie21 (Oct 5, 2004)

hi all i have a 316 compact 2004 model. does anyone know where the speed pulse generator is so i can send a speed pulse to my radio for my sat nav to work as i have no idea  

thanks

dave


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

stokie21 said:


> hi all i have a 316 compact 2004 model. does anyone know where the speed pulse generator is so i can send a speed pulse to my radio for my sat nav to work as i have no idea
> 
> thanks
> 
> dave


In the E46 Coupe and sedan the speed wire is PIN 8 of plug X11175 (black/white cable) in the back of the instrument cluster, according to the OEM retrofit Navigation system installation instructions. :dunno:


----------

